# my growing collection.. <333



## rawr_its_jax (Jun 14, 2007)

hey guys well i just recently started getting into make-up and M.A.C <3 i began collecting in febuary or around there so its very small.. and also the fact that i am a college student.







well i work for super target =D and since i cant afford mac brushes at the moment, my sonia kashuk brushes and target brushes will do


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a nice collection. I want to get some of those pigment sets.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jun 14, 2007)

cool looking brushes!!!  great collection...keep on goin girl.


----------



## hoemygosh (Jun 14, 2007)

hey, ive been wondering about getting those sonia kashuk brushes. i always look at them while im in target.
how are they?
esp. the eyeshadow brushes.

;D

beautiful collection. <3


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 14, 2007)

You have a very nice collection going and those brushes are sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll def. be looking out for them when I go back to NY as we don't have Target here in HI


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have both pigment sets too, very worth the money!


----------



## rawr_its_jax (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hoemygosh* 

 
_hey, ive been wondering about getting those sonia kashuk brushes. i always look at them while im in target.
how are they?
esp. the eyeshadow brushes.

;D

beautiful collection. <3_

 

THANK YOU <3

well i like the brushes they work good and their also pretty to look at =D i suggest that you buy them and try using them and if your not satisfied you can always return them even if its used b/c target will take back anything as long as you have a valid recipt.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 14, 2007)

Great collection! I love sonia kashik brushes myself!


----------



## franimal (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice! I know what it's like to be a broke college student too!


----------

